# 96 Bayou 300 rear brake



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My old man's ride and he wants to fix the rear brakes that have not worked for years now. Gonna have my sisters boy start driving and want it to work properly.

It works but constantly coming out of adjustment.

Any idea's on how to fix it, is there a disk kit available??

Or is it just like the every Honda's and just never work?


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Poor design. Drums brakes on an atv is just ridiculous.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Tell me about.

#1 reason I didn't buy a Honda!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 95 bayou that has the same problem. I have replaced the brake shoes about every other time we go ride. The rear brake drum, seal, and ALL components have been ordered and put on, that still didn't work. I don't know what the solution to this problem is, but I still fix it because I don't want my 9 y/o daughter without brakes.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep. Just wish there was a conversion kit like the Honda's.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

This picture shows how one guy fixed his for good.










here's quote from him concerning this project
"put a brand new set of shoes on it and before I got 5 feet into the first mud hole the drum was full and by the end of that mud hole the pedal did nothing and because the shoes got ground down I lost my parking brake for loading up on the trailer to get it home. I decided that was it and I was going to do something about it. I ordered a Kawasaki 360 front hub and the rear brake system off of a Yamaha Warrior 350. I took the grinder to the factory brake drum and faced the lining off of the hub. I then took a large piece of pipe and notched the end so it fit into the ribs on the back of the hub, I took four small pieces and welded them around the outside of the large piece of pipe. I drilled and tapped the hub for the four mounting boltsand bolted the entire assembly together. I fabbed the caliper mount out of the bearing retainer plate by cutting the yamaha caliper mount in half and welding it to the bearing retainer plate."


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's real nice.

I doubt I will be able to convince my old man to do it, but at least it's an option.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought the bayou 300 had dual rear brakes due to the diff locker.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nope, shitty Honda set up.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone have a like to the rear kit for the Honda's?

We have to do my brothers rear brakes on his Rancher and might convert it.


----------

